# Havanese Artwork



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Here's a series of 4 photos of Emmie that were taken by a professional photographer and printed on canvas. It's a fun piece of art that I now have on my wall at home.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I would love to see your Havanese artwork decorating your home.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Jeanne,
Love the pictures of Emmie. She looks so playful and beautiful. The photographer captured her spirit. 
I don't have any pictures of Maggie hanging on the wall (yet). Hoping to by Christmas! 
Thanks for the inspiration!
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LOVE it!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww..that is just adorable


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Beautiful! Love it!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

Cool idea. Love the idea and your new artwork!

.


----------



## Keanu (Aug 12, 2014)

Very beautiful


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

What a great piece!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's really cute! I want one


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

MarinaGirl said:


> Here's a series of 4 photos of Emmie that were taken by a professional photographer and printed on canvas. It's a fun piece of art that I now have on my wall at home.


That is amazing, Jeanne. I absolutely love it. What a nice piece of artwork to have and so unique.

BTW, I'm sorry I referred to you as "Jeanne and Maggie" in your post about Tyler's strange ailment. I know your little black beauty is Emmie. My bad.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Fun!


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Can't show Rory those, she'd be jealous!


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

Beautiful photos of Emmie!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I bet that looks great on your wall. I've been trying to sell photo paintings and lately I like just editing pictures like the background.I found a really good printer here in Oregon who prints on canvas and I was able to paint on top and add some extra textures. I'ts expensive but the quality of the printing is so nice.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

That is such a great piece of art, Jeannie! Emmie's a doll anyway.


----------

